
The Gun-Law Loophole That Entices Tycoons and Criminals to Play Cop - thisisit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-05-15/the-gun-law-loophole-that-entices-tycoons-and-criminals-to-play-c
======
generaltsos
This sounds more like a problem with accountability for police departments
than a fundamental flaw in LEOSA. Bloomberg is fundamentally opposed to any
sort of pro-2A stance, however, so they would much rather blame the
supposedly-lenient gun laws.

~~~
jbob2000
Considering it's nigh impossible to get police departments to be accountable
(who watches the watchmen?), I'm siding with Bloomberg that if we want to
solve this problem, we'll have to change the laws first (and hopefully
accountability will follow).

------
maxerickson
It seems simple enough to fix. Just add a paid hours requirement to the
exemption, something like 500 hours in the previous 12 months or so.

Or just get rid of it entirely.

~~~
Kephael
Reserve police officers often undergo the same training and perform the same
functions as full time law enforcement officers in many areas. There isn't any
need for HR218 changes and police standards are set on a state by state basis.

[http://www.lapdonline.org/join_the_team/content_basic_view/5...](http://www.lapdonline.org/join_the_team/content_basic_view/542)

~~~
maxerickson
We disagree that it is okay for wealthy people to buy badges.

I'm pretty okay with letting reserve officers that don't do a lot of duty fall
through the cracks, that's a better tradeoff than selling Stephen Seagull a
badge.

~~~
Kephael
> We disagree that it is okay for wealthy people to buy badges.

I don't think you should be able to simply purchase badges. I think reserve
officers should go through the same hiring process as full time officers and
attend a police academy.

~~~
maxerickson
So we just need to wait for the worst state to improve their standards for
issuing badges then?

Seems like it might be a long wait.

~~~
rascul
Seems to me like it should be up to the state and the people in it to change
their rules, if they desire to do so. It looks like the problem is the federal
legislation which seems to override state decisions on who is allowed to carry
concealed firearms and when.

------
wl
There is no 50 state concealed carry license. In many states, applicants for
licenses must be residents of that state. This makes armed security that can
follow protectees across any state border impossible without such legal hacks.

~~~
Frondo
So? States should be free to decide the terms of concealed gun carriers in
their states.

If you're rich enough to travel with people with hidden guns, you can get them
licensed in the states you plan to visit.

~~~
gmiller123456
> you can get them licensed in the states you plan to visit

You should reread the OP, many states do not allow non-residents to get
permits. So someone who needed body guards would need a different set of body
guards for every state they visit that doesn't honor their permit.

~~~
CompanionCuuube
They could solve that problem by getting that state to honor the permits from
the state issuing the permits to their bodyguards.

~~~
wl
That would require legislation. As it stands, it is still impossible for
bodyguards to have 50 state CCW without legal hacks like this one.

~~~
CompanionCuuube
Then they should not carry guns where they do not have a valid permit.

------
alphabettsy
A man was killed in Tulsa by a wealthy “volunteer” deputy. This is all part of
a larger problem of police accountability and training more than gun laws.

------
trill_bill
If you didn't need a license to exercise a constitutional right this shady
shit wouldn't exist.

~~~
lightbyte
There is no constitutional right for the concealed-carry of a gun.

~~~
thrill
The Constitution doesn't address whether the right to bear arms is either open
or concealed carry. The Constitution does not _grant_ this right - it, among
others, is considered a _natural_ right, applicable to the free people. It
only lists this right, among others, to emphasize that government is not
supposed to infringe upon it. We all see how poorly that enumerated philosophy
is followed, understood, accepted, or defended.

------
imleft
Bill of rights has a something similar.

------
mnm1
The problem that they are carrying concealed weapons is minor compared to the
problem of giving out cop badges for money. Just when I thought I couldn't
respect cops less, they do this. It's not a few bad apples, it's a barrel full
of _only_ rotten apples.

